# Clothing obsessions and your personality



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

I hate shopping. But to answer the question:

1. Comfy pj's
2. Sweatshirts, anything fleece
3. Fuzzy socks


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

What is this "clothing" you people speak of?


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting topic.

I'm actually pretty firm in the rules I follow for clothing, although I've somewhat relaxed them in recent years. Specifically, I followed the ultra-conservative/ultra-religious custom of always wearing skirts or dresses, because the Bible tells men and women not to wear clothing meant for the other. Well, then I moved to Washington state, and I discovered it's easy to go skirts-only when you live in the South. Up here in the Pacific Northwest, you need something substantial on your legs during the winter! I also caught on that slacks made for a woman are not "men's clothing." No man I know would feel comfortable in a woman's slacks. They're cut differently. Re-evaluating the Bible on the topic of personal appearance also told me that makeup and jewelry are not, in fact, forbidden. We are merely told that this is not where real beauty comes from. I rarely wear jewelry, except for my engagement and wedding rings, but I have a lot of artistic fun with makeup. Nothing garish, of course. Tasteful. And I still have long hair left over from those days, which I choose to keep until the day I die. If anything, *that* is my obsession.

Outside the realm of religion, most of my rules are kind of in the spirit of rebellion against what I'm expected to wear. I am a plus-size woman, and as such there are certain garments that have been relegated to my body type--fat clothes, I mean--and I refuse to wear them. I will not wear:

1. Solid black, unless it's paired with white or a bright color. Even at a funeral. ("No, no dear, you can't wear red; you're too heavy. You have to wear black. It's _slimming_." Oh, bite my big butt. I'll wear bright red, orange, and purple if I want to!)
2. Polyester stretch-knit pants, especially bright prints with an elastic waistband and sewn-in seams up the front. I wear jeans or cords, solid color. Khaki, dark stonewash, and forest green are my favorite colors. Always with a waistband and fly front. If anywhere, elastic at the sides or back, but never all the way around, unless it's my gym clothes.
3. Swim dresses. I used to stick to maillots, but now I find a tankini easier to manage in terms of, um, using the restroom. (blush) I couldn't find a tankini and now have a skirtini, but I'm looking for briefs to wear with it instead of the skirt. Fat women are "supposed" to wear skirted swimsuits, which means I don't want to, and besides, the skirt comes puffing up to my chest when I'm sitting in a hot tub.
4. Muu muus. 'Nuff said.

Basically, when I was younger, all of these things were the only choices available in plus size, and I just won't wear them now. My favorite mode of dress is a pullover knit top, v-neck or with runching around the neck and bustline, paired with a peasant or denim skirt, or the jeans, khakis, and cords I now allow myself to wear. Or a simple solid-color dress with detail around the neck, shoulders, and bust. My favorite is a v-neck fuchsia with a button placket and runching. In winter, pullover sweaters. Knit leggings and a loose t-shirt for working out at the gym. Jacket dresses for church and formal occasions. Oh, and I can't do high heels--old spine injury. So I stick to Mary Janes, ballet slippers, or low-heeled pumps. Sneakers for the gym.

Yeah, my rules are pretty stringent, aren't they?


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ OOh how long is your hair?

I'm obsessive about clothes and accessories. It annoys me a bit. It's damned materialistic... Ah well.

I especially love things that are unique. I usually buy my clothes off ebay, although sometimes I shop in "goth" shops, and op shops. I tend to look everywhere, but those places are where I find most of the stuff I like. The pictures are my two recent articles I purchased which I am very fond of.

Another obsession of mine is my shoes. I almost always wear Dr Martens, although I have a couple of pairs of combat boots I love. I also have some mary janes. 

My third obsession is dying my hair. It has been some truly magnificent colours, although I unwittingly deleted all the pictures of them I own apart from a couple. The best colour was a radioactive royal blue, although I also loved it dark purple, and turquoise with purple streaks. It's been every colour of the rainbow apart from blonde. Well, I bleached it, but I didn't keep it blonde because it looked hideous. However, it's been black for almost six months now and I don't think I'll dye it again for a while as it's been like straw because of the multiple bleachings. o_o


I hate running shoes, leggings, tshirts with messages on them like "Save the trees", anything with skulls on it. I also hate vinyl clothing. Also, the logic behind buying brands because they're a certain brand mystifies me. Why pay so much more for something that looks almost the same as something else, apart from the brand on the inside of the collar or whatever? O_O


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a serious addiction to funky retro costume jewelry...I inherited a bunch of my grandmother's vintage jewelry and try to wear them as much as possible in interesting and unexpected ways...also love vintage hats.

Oh...and these motorcycle boots...


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> ^^ OOh how long is your hair?


As long as it's going to get, which is about hip length. You have to have the right genes to grow it longer, but I don't. At this very moment, my hair is in two braids, as part of my Halloween costume, and braiding makes hair look shorter. :sad: This especially applies to thick hair like mine, since there is more volume to wrap the strands around. So when my hair is braided, it looks like it's only about mid-back length.


> I'm obsessive about clothes and accessories. It annoys me a bit. It's damned materialistic... Ah well.
> 
> I especially love things that are unique. I usually buy my clothes off ebay, although sometimes I shop in "goth" shops, and op shops. I tend to look everywhere, but those places are where I find most of the stuff I like. The pictures are my two recent articles I purchased which I am very fond of.


Funny, I've been told I *look* Goth. (Admiringly, by a teenage boy.  ) I think it's because my hair is long and dark, a la Morticia Addams. And I like to wear eyeliner. :laughing:


> Another obsession of mine is my shoes. I almost always wear Dr Martens, although I have a couple of pairs of combat boots I love. I also have some mary janes.


Love Doc Martens. Don't own any, but I love 'em.


> My third obsession is dying my hair. It has been some truly magnificent colours, although I unwittingly deleted all the pictures of them I own apart from a couple. The best colour was a radioactive royal blue, although I also loved it dark purple, and turquoise with purple streaks. It's been every colour of the rainbow apart from blonde. Well, I bleached it, but I didn't keep it blonde because it looked hideous. However, it's been black for almost six months now and I don't think I'll dye it again for a while as it's been like straw because of the multiple bleachings. o_o


My hair is naturally black/brown, but it's been every shade of red from strawberry blonde to burgundy. My daughter especially approved of the burgundy. But I think I'm too old now to try the funkier colors, and besides, after coloring my hair so much I've developed an allergy to coloring. :sad: Now I'll have no choice but to let my hair go gray.


> I hate running shoes, leggings, tshirts with messages on them like "Save the trees", anything with skulls on it. I also hate vinyl clothing. Also, the logic behind buying brands because they're a certain brand mystifies me. Why pay so much more for something that looks almost the same as something else, apart from the brand on the inside of the collar or whatever? O_O


I agree.  It's nuts to help them pay for their advertising, especially when you're going to be a free walking billboard for them on top of that. Prestige, my fanny.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah how nice it is to hear from someone similar in that respect!



BradyLadyWA said:


> Funny, I've been told I *look* Goth. (Admiringly, by a teenage boy.  ) I think it's because my hair is long and dark, a la Morticia Addams. And I like to wear eyeliner. :laughing:


Haha, yeah I've heard it a lot from a teenage boy who calls himself emo...xD
Although I don't get it a lot from people who call themselves "Goth" because they tend to be totally elitist. I love them, but just because I don't own every Bauhaus and Orgy album ever doesn't mean I'm a teenage poser. Silly xD




> My hair is naturally black/brown, but it's been every shade of red from strawberry blonde to burgundy. My daughter especially approved of the burgundy. But I think I'm too old now to try the funkier colors, and besides, after coloring my hair so much I've developed an allergy to coloring. :sad: Now I'll have no choice but to let my hair go gray.


Oh. My. God. 

I'm never bleaching my hair again, that's for sure xD



> I agree.  It's nuts to help them pay for their advertising, especially when you're going to be a free walking billboard for them on top of that. Prestige, my fanny.


Urgh, exactly. You pay extra so you can advertise for them. And it turns into peer pressure - like in high school, you're not cool unless you have _____. I'm sure that it's the same out of high school too, it's just less advertised.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

BradyLadyWA said:


> But I think I'm too old now to try the funkier colors, and besides, after coloring my hair so much I've developed an allergy to coloring. :sad: Now I'll have no choice but to let my hair go gray.


You've developed an allergy to EVERY HAIR DYE KNOWN TO MAN?


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> You've developed an allergy to EVERY HAIR DYE KNOWN TO MAN?


IDK but I break out every time I color.


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

I would say 
fitted caps
Jordans Af1


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Dress-ups
Boots
Onsies
Mini Shirts
Jean Jackets
Heels
Sunglasses
Corsets
Dresses
Cosplay Costumes
Dog Clothes
Necklaces
Rings

Anything the Olsen twins would have worn until they were 17ish.

I could add some pictures to my post later if anyone's interested? I like to look good and have an outfit that ''works'' but what I wear rarely matches. The top priority for me is to be comfortable. I cut clothing tags off. I hate wearing new jeans. It doesn't matter how good I look, if I feel too hot, too cold, itchy, too revealing, I will get changed. I will be unhappy if I am uncomfortable or look bad. I like the whole package.

I am trying to be a little less picky when I'm just hanging out at home! it shouldn't matter how I look there.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I collect vintage clothes from the 60s and 70s...paisley is my biggest obsession


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

Military Uniform is very match & Cosplay wear is the one i like
but the country I live were forced to wear something simple like surfboard guys hehe, 
coz its very hot each month hehehe


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Stuff I wear a lot of:

- button-up shirts
- interesting sweaters/jackets
- solid colors
- black heels
- jeans
- cowl neck dresses/shirts

I think this says that I do not associate entirely with traditional femininity, I am very hesitant to express myself outwardly or make any bold statements about my personality, I like to think of myself as artistic, and I really don't give a shit about my public image.


----------



## lacey123 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Shorts, t-shirt and running shoes. I will wear hoodies in the winter. You will see me wearing a combination of the four even in the winter when it's cold and snowing out. Loose and comfortable all the way for me.




I will wear the same as you


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Whatever looks interesting for me and is not slutty/inadequate. When it comes to formal events - I dress up the way I'm supposed to actually.

At the moment I am obssessed with:
Flower patterns
Light cotton fabrics
Various weird silver jewellery
Feathers, sequins, beads
Laces
Sandals

But mostly I go gaga for:
Cute irregular looking jeans
Pastel coloured tops
Vivid coloured hoodies
Polka dot pattern dresses
Lace undies
Shirts


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I am obsessed with leggings, flats, stripes (horizontal only), tank tops, jean shorts, certain types of dresses, floral patterns, scarves, skinny jeans, cardigans, flip flops, high heels (but not overly "high," fashionable boots and leopard print stuff.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

My favorite pieces of clothing are usually black, and basic, I suppose. 

Leggings
Scarves
Cardigans
Blouses (Black or white)
Suits (Pants or skirts as far as bottoms go, although I prefer skirts. Not sure why. Possibly leg room?)
Long trench coat.

I have this one pair of leather shoes I wear constantly. 


...So, basically black or white pieces that are either formal, or comfortable.


----------

